# Pond Prowler ideas



## GA1dad (Aug 26, 2007)

I just picked this up this weekend. I've been looking at it with intentions of making some modifications. I was wondering if any of you have done any mods to these?

Also, I was thinking that this might could be used for duck hunting. Have any of you done this? Have you fabbed up a blind for it.

Pics please.


----------



## Country Road (Aug 27, 2007)

My buddy put some 7 inch seat pedastal extensions under his seats to keep from being so cramped up and it helps and doesn't make it top heavy.


----------



## muddy_feet (Aug 27, 2007)

Yup, PVC frame and grass matt's.  Works good in little ponds that have deeper water.

The frame will fit inside the inside rail.  No need to paint it 'cause the grass will cover it and it's brown on the inside.  Kinda cramped for 2 people and gear.


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 27, 2007)

muddy_feet said:


> Yup, PVC frame and grass matt's.  Works good in little ponds that have deeper water.
> 
> The frame will fit inside the inside rail.  No need to paint it 'cause the grass will cover it and it's brown on the inside.  Kinda cramped for 2 people and gear.



I can see where it would be a little cramped. Maybe I could rig up a innertube "trailer" to pull decoys with.


The one thing I am sure I will do is fab up a guard rail to help contain my daughter in it. She's still clumbsy enough to take a dip, but a rail at the proper height will fix that.


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 27, 2007)

Are the seat legs bolted on or just snapped into the rail?  Could get interesting when you shoot from one of them.  I've see guys lean back fishing and go overboard, seat and all.  I've done it myself.


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 27, 2007)

Yup, seats will have to be re-engineered. They are not attatched at all, they just slide in a groove. I guess so they can be adjusted for anyone. Still trying to figure how to attatch them without weakening the plastic.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Aug 29, 2007)

243Savage said:


> Are the seat legs bolted on or just snapped into the rail?  Could get interesting when you shoot from one of them.  I've see guys lean back fishing and go overboard, seat and all.  I've done it myself.



THATS VERY TRUE ABOUT THE SEATS TIPPING OVER. I NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WHILE FISHING OUT OF IT BUT DAD DID DO A BACK FLIP OUT OF IT ONE DAY WHEN WE HIT A STUMP. HE WAS IN FRONT LOOKING BACK & THAT STUMP STOPED US IN OUR TRACKS. (IF I HAD A VIDEO CAM YALL WOULD BE SEEING ME COLLECT THAT 100,000.00 ON FUNNIEST VIDEOS!  I HOPE YOU ENJOY IT GA1DAD. THERES BEEN A TON OF FISH CAUGHT OUT OF THAT LITTLE BOAT. NOW THAT ITS GONE I'LL PROBABLY COME UP W/ ANOTHER FARM POND TO FISH.  BTW, IM GETTING THE NOTARIZED PAPERWORK  TODAY SO IT WILL BE IN THE MAIL BY TOMORROW. GOOD LUCK & KEEP US POSTED ON THE CHANGES YOU MAKE.


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 29, 2007)

P&Y,
        Your Dad was telling me that story. He was very animated about it, and your Mom grinned ear to ear too. Sorry I didn't get to you. Maybe next time.

        I think my daughter and I will have a blast in it. Thanks for keeping on the paperwork thing.


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's the mock-up of the hand rail. I still gotta pickup the hardware to mount it, but I think it'll work fine. I also decided that with my big old self,,,, it could use a wood floor. Gonna carpet it too.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 3, 2007)

That's COOL - kinda like a mini -pontoon boat! Your daughter's a cutie !


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Dave, little girls are awesome.


----------



## bigfloyd (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice conduit bending.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks neat!  Keep us up to speed!  You got a real cutie pie there!


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 17, 2007)

MAN!!!! This thing is turning into a Father/Daughter fishing machine!!! Making a little progress. My favorite part is her seat. I'd been trying to figure out what to do for a smaller seat. Then I wandered up to the Jockey Lot(fleamarket) and low and behold!!!! The guy didn't know what it came off of,,,,, but I informed him what it would be going on. And the color was right too!! Also I found the seat risers that day for half of what walmart wants for them. 

1/2" conduit, 1/2" floor flanges and 1/2" 2 hole straps to attatch the top rail to the risers.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lookin' Good.  I like the 2 seat sizes


----------

